

Why Tinder's Pricing Strategy Makes Sense - brianbreslin
http://www.priceintelligently.com/blog/why-tinders-charging-older-users-more-and-why-it-makes-perfect-sense

======
pccampbell
Cool post. (Author here).

Let me know if you have any questions on this. We ended up finding that most
users would potentially pay more (at least in the US).

The only issue is: Is this "price discrimination" from a legal perspective or
not since they're clearly pricing differently based on age?

~~~
brianbreslin
How did you guys ascertain the reservation price of the customers? Has anyone
really ever been persecuted for price discrimination? (that term also confuses
a lot of people.) Student and senior citizen pricing at the movies is clearly
the same strategy yet no one sues AMC theaters.

------
aaronwhite
I do think the question of price discrimination is a really interesting one.
Why hasn't anyone been successful suing for that? Why is Tinder being so
obvious about it, do their lawyers no something we don't, or are they just
that much more risk tolerant?

~~~
brianbreslin
Movie theaters, theme parks, etc have all been using price discrimination
based on age for years and never been prosecuted. I don't think Tinder's
lawyers are afraid. They know it will cost a bit of bad press initially, but
long term has little risk.

